# Störcode von Sinamics quittieren



## Merlin115 (1 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Ich betreibe einen Antrieb mit einem Sinamics s120 und deren control unit.

Nun hab ich folgendes Problem 
Ich habe aus dem Control unit die Störmeldung 7841 gelesen.
Sie besagt das dem Antrieb die Spannung genommen wurde.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie dieser Fehler aufgetretten ist, da der Kunde am TP 170 den Fehler schon quittiert hatte und somit mir die Nummer des Fehler fehlt der auftratt.
Denke das das ein Bug war und dieser nicht mehr auftritt.

Aber meine Frage ist wie man Fehler bei dem Sinamics quittieren kann.
Denn trotz das der Kunde quittiert hatte war der Fehler immer noch im Speicher der Control unit.
Erst als ich der Control Unit die Spannung nahm war der Fehler weg.

Aber das muss doch auch anders gehen oder?
Möchte nicht das eine unbefugte Person an den Schaltschrank geht bzw das man dann immer dahin fahren muss.
Mir wäre es lieb wenn man dies vom TP erledigen könnte.


Merlin


----------



## offliner (2 Februar 2007)

*CU Störung quittieren*

Die CU hat in ihrer Steuerlogik ein eigenes Bit um Störungen zu quittieren, d.h. wenn Du den Antrieb quittierst, dann kann die CU durchaus noch in Störung sein. Wenn Du den SINAMICS an einer S7 betreibst, dann füge für die CU ein Telegram in die HW Konfig ein und quittiere sie über Profibus. Du kannst nat. auch das quittieren der Antriebe zusätzlich auch auf die CU legen, somit sparst Du Dir den eigenen Weg über Profibus.
Ausserdem: Wenn Du Dir die Paramter r945 - r949 anschaust, da stehen die letzten 64 Störfälle drin...


----------



## Merlin115 (2 Februar 2007)

Danke für die Antwort,

werde das gleich dirket mal testen.

Wissen sie wie man den Reset Eingang auf der Klemmleiste von dem Sinamic nutzen kann?


----------



## ChristophD (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Fehler 7841 besagt nicht das die Spannung am Antrieb weggenommen wurde.
Lediglich das "Einspeisung Bereit" Signal (P864) hat sich von 1 auf 0 geändert, sprich die Einspeisung hat dem Antrieb die Freigabe entzogen während dieser im Zustand "Betrieb" war.

Kann z.B. passieren wenn man den Zwischenkreis während des Betriebs vom Netz nimmt oder die Einspeisung abschaltet.

Einen Reset- Eingang selber gint es nicht auf der Klemmenleiste des S120.
Es gibt lediglich einen Resettaster an der Front und der BOP Abdeckung, damit wird ein Warmstart der ControlUnit ausgelöst.

Auf der Klemmenleiste selber gibt es nur DI und DI/DO.
Diese können allerdings per BICO Verschaltung auch als Resetsignal des Antriebs genutzt werden.

Ansonsten geht eine Alarmquittierung wie schon beschrieben über das PROFIBUS Telegramm, dort ist es im STW1 das Bit7.

Im Antrieb werden die Störungquittierungen über die Parameter 2103/2104/2105 erledigt.


Gruß
Christoph


----------

